# Buying 2.1 Speakers



## Navan91 (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey guys, this is my first post...
I'm looking for a nice 2.1 audio system 4 my computer...

My budget is below Rs 5000....
I checked out Creative i-Trigue L3800 ... couldn't find its Indian Price..so going to the near-by Creative Distributor in my city 2morrow...
Z-2300 by logitech isn't under my budget...! 

So yeah...please mention some good 2.1 speakers (under my budget)
Don't mention 5.1 (like creative ones) since i don't have a 5.1 sound card...

Help me out!


----------



## Chirag (Jun 22, 2007)

You can go for Altec Lansing ATP3 costs around 3k. Awesome speakers.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 22, 2007)

Leave all the option look no further ATp3 the way to go for


----------



## Navan91 (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah, i checked em' out... on full volume they start 2 burst....so i'm not gonna opt 4 em..

Logitech X-230 seems 2 be a good deal, any comments?


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 22, 2007)

^^ What  we are saying get ATP 3


----------



## mayhemabhi (Aug 18, 2007)

wat bout the sound quality difference betn. ATP3 & Creative SBS 370....????
n is it really worth to spend more money than sbs370 to atp3???? cuz there is a difference f abt Rs 1200/- betn thm.......... wat u ppl say????????


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 18, 2007)

Atp3 rocks that's it !


----------



## Ponmayilal (Aug 18, 2007)

Go for Logitech X-230 and you won't repent. Excellent sound at a great price. That is the one I had recommended to two of my friends and they are happy.Ask your dealer to give a demo if he can. Or listen to it if any one of your friends have it. Even otherwise you can blindly go in for it.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 18, 2007)

Stretch your budget to 6k and get the Altec MX 5021 THX. It has 90w rms and its perfect in its range.
Its really worth the price.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 18, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> Stretch your budget to 6k and get the Altec MX 5021 THX. It has 90w rms and its perfect in its range.
> Its really worth the price.


Yups , me too hv an Altec Lansing spekaers n they have on of the largest Audio Range in their segment .


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 18, 2007)

Altec MX 5021 THX


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 18, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> Altec MX 5021 THX


MX 5021 is now discontinued , buy MX 5051


----------



## Akshay (Aug 18, 2007)

+1 for ATP3.. Dey r awesome


----------



## spremals (Aug 21, 2007)

Akshay said:
			
		

> +1 for ATP3.. Dey r awesome



Guys..forget this branded ones..go for TECHCOM 803 only for Rs. 975/- (can u believe it!!!!) . Excellent sound quality, superb Bass just go for it!!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 21, 2007)

spremals said:
			
		

> Guys..forget this branded ones..go for TECHCOM 803 only for Rs. 975/- (can u believe it!!!!) . Excellent sound quality, superb Bass just go for it!!


Looks like u  haven't listened to an Altec Lansing till now .


----------



## Akshay (Aug 22, 2007)

Techcom products dont last long.... be it card reader, speakers or nethng else... Quality matters..


----------

